# Jake on point



## Gaswamp (Jan 16, 2017)

I have had the pleasure to work with a couple of Brittany's the last year.  This is Jake on point


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 16, 2017)

Jake, You tha Man!!!!


----------



## GLS (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice points. But then I have a bias...Gil


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2017)

Pretty quail/turkey woods


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2017)

Dog too


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 8, 2017)

gaswamp, got any recent points or retrieves???


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2017)

mlandrum said:


> gaswamp, got any recent points or retrieves???



I will try to do better about getting more pics.  got a few other dogs I am beginning to train as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2017)

pic from this morning


----------

